# Extending the Drift



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I noticed the reports are alittle slow this time of year. So it is my turn to contribute.
Last year Flyguy7 guided a client of mine and myself. He emphasized extending my
drift, with many small mends up and down river when nymphing. So, I hit the Weber
on Friday, Nov. 19th. It was cold and very windy. I stuck to the game plan of "extending the drift". I extended my drift anywhere from 30 to 50 feet
downriver. Many times I thought the speed was too fast but at the end of a long
drift I would hook up with a fish. I caught 43 fish ---all browns. 3 at 20" and 1 at 22".
Many in the 18-19" range. Extending the drift did the trick. Not all fish were caught
on the extended drift nor is all water conducive to the extended drift. But this is
another tool for catching fish. The next time you are out on the water try to 
extend your drift---So when a 19" brown hooks up in fast water you might have the fight of a lifetime---I certainly did.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am curious as to how this is carried out.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I am curious as to how this is carried out.


I'm curious about this as well. I'm guessing you just let out more line than what you had casted so that your fly continues a natural drift well past you, is that correct?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I am curious as to how this is carried out.


me too


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I,m thinking your right poiboy if you feed out loops of line up stream you can extend your cast and get a longer natural drift.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

So just trying to understand "extending the drift". What I understood was after you've casted you dead drift your fly down, strip out more line mending line sooo your fly goes further down stream ???

If this is the case and correct me if im wrong but wouldn't that be determined by the run your fishing ? what if the run is only 10 or 15 for feet ? Are allowing it too drift into the rapids or I guess im confused... :?:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

At the end of the drift are you letting the fly swing in the current below you and that is when you are picking up more fish? I have done this but it is more like fishing two techniques in one presentation: the initial dead drift through the run and then feed out some line as it passes you (still dead drift), then allow the fly to swing below you ( tight line swing). You can even add a Leisenring lift at the end if you want. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Browntrout, 
Where are you?
There are some folks here that want to hear more about your technique.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been searching this topic about extending the drift and found a couple of helpful websites, check these out it, it should be helpful:

http://www.taneycomotrout.com/articlest ... ation.html
http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/cas ... tion2.html

From what I've read, it sounds like it's used more for dries and wet flies. Apparently, you run the risk of snagging your split shot when nymphing.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

First, let me apologize for not answering sooner but I have been very busy with work.

Extending the Drift: Covering alot of water.
1. Cast upstream and make a large upstream mend.
2. As the strike indicator passes by I let out line- not alot of line -but enough to maintain a natural drift. For a reference point, I try to keep my strike indicator running parallel to the bank I am facing.
3. As I am letting out line I make many small mends upstream and down stream to maintain the natural drift.
4. As my line comes to the end of the extended drift I make a small upstream mend to control the speed of the swing.

Sometimes I catch fish on the long drift and other times during the controlled swing.
Many times I feel that my drift speed is too fast with too much line on the water. But many times when I have had those thoughts---it's fish on. I also believe the fish gets
a good long look at an extended drift. 

Sinergy:
Correct: The extended drift is determined by the water you are fishing. In October, I used this technique on the Lower Weber in a large "S" run. I caught 17 fish in alittle over 1 hour. If I had not extended my drift I would have caught 3 fish. I have also caught fish in a very long run, 3 feet deep and very fast water.

HighNDry:
I researched the Leisening lift. Very interesting. Similar, but without the mends. I believe the mends are very important.



I throw streamers 80% of time. So, it was nice to share a success with the forum nymphing experts and generate some important dialog. I was taught this technique by Flyguy7. Maybe he will comment.

Regards---Browntrout


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

poiboy said:


> I've been searching this topic about extending the drift and found a couple of helpful websites, check these out it, it should be helpful:
> 
> http://www.taneycomotrout.com/articlest ... ation.html
> http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/cas ... tion2.html
> ...


Thanks for the links. Very interesting. I can relate very well to the 
taneycomotrout.com link.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the helpful info. Any knowledge attained to fish better is a good use for my brain.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

YEP!! Thats what i,m talkin about , Well done browntrout thx for chiming in. Make sure you make time to get out and wet a line once in awhile it,s good therapy from work sounds like you do.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's another good article about getting the most out of a long drift, even with nymphs. http://www.flyfisherman.com/content/extreme-nymphing/1

It's two degrees below zero at my house right now. All the rivers I fish are frozen over, guess I gotta fish the hard deck or tie flies for the time being.


----------

